

Military gets fuel via airdrop to Afghanistan - for $400 a gallon - stfu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204903804577080613427403928.html

======
theorique
I read somewhere that mid-air refueling cost in the range of $16 / gal (might
be more expensive now), and remember being dumbfounded at the price. But this
is even more impressive / appalling.

And I don't think I'll complain about package delivery costs again. :)

------
ricardobeat
I wouldn't want to be in the receiving end of that cargo...

------
baconner
BREAKING NEWS: War is expensive.

